# Auburn University’s Beekeeping Symposium Feb 6, 2010



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

Auburn University’s 15th Annual Beekeeping Symposium
2010-02-06 08:00 

Auburn University and Alabama Extension System will hold their 15th Annual Beekeeping Symposium on Saturday, February, 6, 2010, at the Auburn University, Lowder Building, College of Business, 415 West Magnolia Ave., Auburn University, Alabama.



Keynote Speaker is Dr. James E. Tew, OSU/AU Alabama Extension System, Apiculture Specialist. 

Other speakers include:

· Phillip Carter

· Sallie Lee

· Bill Mullins

· Buddy Adamson

· Dennis Barclift



There will be a wide range of topics including:

· “Raising & Replacing Queens”

· “Urban Beekeeping”

· “Planting & Gardening for Bees”



For new beekeepers or those interested in becoming a beekeeper there will be a Basic Beekeeping track.



Registration starts at 8:00 AM with the program starting at 8:45 AM

Lunch will be provided by the Alabama Beekeepers Association.

Registration fee for the day is $17.00

For more information contact one of the following people:

· Angie Rodgers 334-844-5006 [email protected]

· Sherry Ferrell 330-263-3684 [email protected]


----------



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

More information
http://beelab.osu.edu/PDF/2010_Auburn_Announcement.pdf


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter Kelley Co. will be in attendence and we will be happy to bring your pre order to you with no shipping charges.
Thank You


----------

